# 27/07/07 -My little Princess 'Mia' was born! *PICS incl*



## Natalie&Karl

Hi Everyone - sorry for the delay in my annoucement. I can however, happily confirm that my gorgeous girl was born on 27/07/07 and weighed 7lbs 7oz!

*Birth Story (i'll try and make this as short as poss....!!)*

Karl and myself went into hospital (St Marys, London) on Thursday 26th at 5pm for me to be induced. I was monitored for a while (contractions and movements) and a looked up to see karl with tears in his eyes, which obviously set me off!!! I shouted at him "stop it, you're supposed to be here for support!! Now you're gonna make me cry!!" lol. It was a beautiful moment though, realising that our baby will be with us in a matter of hours!!

They were extremely busy so i didnt have an internal examination until about 11pm. A doctor came in and talked me through what will happen, and if i'm dialated enough he'll break my waters but if i'm not they'll have to insert a pessary which will take 24 hours to take any effect! So he examined me and was luckily able to break my waters (think i was only 1cm dialated)! Very strange feeling, but defo understanding the definition of "gush of water" which i heard so many women describe it as before.

So once my waters were broken we were shortly taken into my room where all the "magic" would happen! For some reason i was surprised that i had my own room (!?!?) and we were introduced to our first midwife of the night - who was adorable. 

I was then asked if i wanted an epidural - almost immediately - which baffled me as i thought gas and air and other options were first!?. I later learnt that it was almost impossible to go through labour with the drip that would bring on contractions stronger and more regulary than 'natural' contractions. However, i decided to go through an hours worth of contarctions before it eventually became too much and i opted for the epidural - oh my gosh!! How amazing is an epidural!!!!!!- We were eventually introduced to our new midwife (once shifts changed) and she was amazing. Only 23 years old, so was like having a mate with me. We chatted about men, Big Brother and all sorts!

I officially went into labour at 4.30am, we were shattered and karl was dying to get some sleep but not that easy as he only had a chair! I did feel really sorry for him but when i started to feel contractions again the sympathy i had was only for myself! So i had epidural top ups everytime i started to feel contrations. After about 7/8 hours i had an internal examination and we were gutted to be told i had only dialated 2-3cm!!!!! So they pumped up my drip and set off more frequent contractions. 2 hours later i had dialated 4-5cm! Things were starting to happen.... It was now about 9am and my mum came up to see how i was doing...after an hour or so we said she may as well go home and come back at about 1.00pm with my dad....

So i had an internal inspection and was told i was 9cm dialated!!! So told my parents they may as well hang around as things look like they'll happen soon. so they went to the pub across the road (for an orange juice!) and awaited the call...

Anyway, i was asked whether i wanted my epidural topped up before the birth (at 4pm) and i decided that it may be best for me to feel contractions so that i could push and hopefully make it an easy process... (how wrong i was!)... Midwife initially told me that'd it be just her delivering our baby, so when a doctor was called in i knew things werent going to plan!! Contractions would come and i'd push with all my mite. I had karl and my midwife shouting at me in both ears to hold my breath and push all my weight towards my bum, keeping my chin down (which was Karls favourite line "Keep your chin down!")! It was extremely stressful and felt impossible, i started getting really bad headaches and was also vomiting. I then sort of lost control of what was going on 'down south' and concentrated on my contractions. However, the doctor was telling me i was doing fantastic and beautifully but was also trying to tell me she was inserting all sorts into me in order to get my baby out!

What i know now is that our baby had her hand up by her head so she couldnt make that final push count! They then tried the vacuum suction on her head - didnt really notice it go in but felt in come painfully out as they pulled and it lost connection with the babys head. The only option now was forceps, i remember it feeling awful going in and remember asking "What the fuck is that!?" but it did the job!! and at 16.55 our Angel was born...

Unfortunately the worse was still to come for me. My parents came in once the blood bath was cleared up and i was stitched up (was cut not torn). Me and Karl were so shattered and emotionally run out that we couldnt even shed a tear of happiness - think we were more astonished at the sight of our little girl - who was so long she barely fitted on the scales, with a gorgeous dark head of hair!

My parents stayed for about 10 minutes then left me and karl to it. However, i didnt feel right and when my midwife told me to stand up i physically couldnt. Dignity out of the window i was sat out of my bloody gown, naked and on the edge of the bed. i had sweat dripping off my face and body and told her if i stand up now i will faint. My head was spinning and i've never felt so 'out of myself' in my life. My midwife even said to me "dont go dying on me!". I could tell she and Karl were deeply concerned. karl and my midwife waved plastic sheets at me to cool me down and sprayed 'magicool' over my body, She then went to collect a wheelchair so i could go upstairs and lay down. I eventually made it...

I was gutted i wouldnt be going home the same day and worried about being able to look after my daughter in my condition without karl. I eventually stayed in overnight for 3 days - i had lost a very large amount of blood during birth - heomoglobin (sp?!) level was orginally at 11.4 and had fallen to 7.2 - i had a 2 unit blood tranfusion and now have to take iron tablets.

What looked like it would be so simple turned out to be quite traumatic and very emotional - i broke down in tears in hospital a number of times and hated having to stay on my own but now we're all home and i have my beautiful family it was all worth it (but i'm in no hurry to have a 2nd!!! lol!)

*(Sorry it wasnt short after all!! lol)*

https://img467.imageshack.us/img467/7536/baby129sz8.jpg
Shot at 2007-08-07

https://img211.imageshack.us/img211/5971/baby125cq5.jpg
Shot at 2007-08-06

https://img73.imageshack.us/img73/8532/mianu5.jpg
Shot at 2007-08-06


----------



## Jo

Aww she is gorgeous hun
Well done xxx


----------



## sophie

Aww wow she is gorgeous hun, well done u!
Congratulations!
xx


----------



## Tezzy

awww congratulations hun!!

shes so so beautful!


----------



## KX

Congratulations to you both, she is beautiful.:hugs:

Well done for being so brave xxx


----------



## Hels

WOW what a little stunner! COngrats!! Sorry you had a bit of a rubbish time, 

SHe is so alert!


----------



## Wobbles

She is so cute :D

Congratulations hun 

x


----------



## Natalie&Karl

Thanks girls - yeah she is very alert and very focussed! A lot of people think she's older than she is!


----------



## Louise

*wow, she IS pretty. Congrats! x*


----------



## Arcanegirl

She is so beautiful! Congratulations you two :D


----------



## Tilly

Yea, I was going to say she doesn't look newborn, shes so alert! she is very beautiful.

Congratulations and hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Imi

Congrats!

xxx


----------



## loop

congratulations hun x


----------



## Lauz_1601

she is so beautiful! congratulations! Your birth story sounds so like mine, I was induced with Ella and the pushing was so hard becuase she had her hand up by her face and had tohave a vacuum delivery, I was also cut to aviod tearing.

but look at the result hey, she really is gorgeous!


----------



## Trinity

Aww hun .. well done.

Wow .. she is beautiful.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

what beautiful eyes she has


----------



## bexxie

Beautiful hunnie I didnt realise you were due either dummo me
bet you feel so proud,she is lovely
bex


----------



## Steph

OH MYGOD Natalie...........

you know how people say "aww he/she's gorgeous" just as a generic response to anyone having a baby....

Mia is ACTUALLY one of the most BEAUTIFUL babies i have ever seen!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

and well done for making it through such a rubbish labour!!!Good for you!!

xxx


----------



## Tezzy

Natalie&Karl said:


> Thanks girls - yeah she is very alert and very focussed! A lot of people think she's older than she is!

rhys has always been older looking too... people dont believe me when i say hes 8 months!


----------



## Natalie&Karl

Thanks a lot girls - really appreciate it!! 

and thanks all for your advice and support throughout my pregnancy - made it THAT much easier for me. xxx


----------



## Kina

She's absolutely stunning, congratulations :)


----------



## beanie

omg your little girl is one of the cutest babies I have ever seen. Congrats to you both, am very happy for you


----------



## stephlw25

Congratulations shes gorgeous !!! sorry you had a crap time of it xx


----------



## Helen

Aw she's lovely. Congratulations and what a load of hair she has! :happydance:


----------



## wannabmum

She is absoloutly stunnin like a doll u must be so proud she really is gorgeous!!:headspin:


Stacey xxx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Wow, she's gorgeous! She's got lovely eyes, and she's so alert! 

I've just had an anti natal where they explaind the forceps & ventouse....I really didn't like the sound of either! 

Sorry you had a crappy time but bet she was worth every second!

Cngrats xx


----------



## vicky

she is beautiful hun congratulations


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

*CONGRATULATIONS*

*she absoluetly gorgeous make the most of her now as babies dont stay babies for long how much did she weigh? i cant believe angharad is 8 weeks already time flies take care both *

*xxxx*


----------



## kazlin

She is adorable, congratulations xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## muffin

she is just beautiful, well done!and what a fantastic head of hair!!
xx


----------



## Natalie&Karl

Thanks! She weighed 7lbs 7oz Spunky! And yes her hair always gets comments! 

A friend told us about a TV programme that was after a 'newborn extra' but was told today she had too much hair to match any other newborns! lol.


----------



## Steph

They've lost out on one gorgeous baby...

my godson has loads of dark hair like her when he was born...its gorgeous


----------



## Natalie&Karl

yeah i was sooo overwhelmed when i saw her come out with such a load of dark hair! Its already getting longer! just hope it doesnt start to fall out!

https://img166.imageshack.us/img166/2738/miaborn270707335rl7.jpg
Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C763 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-09[


----------



## Tezzy

aww bless her shes so so pretty!


----------



## KX

Aww she looks gorgeous!

Rebecca had hair like Mia's, it never completely fell out, just thinned a little.

xxx


----------



## ColtonsMom

AWWWWWWWW!! Adorable! And with a WHOLE head of hair!! Gorgeous~


----------



## ablaze

awww wow cutie!


----------



## mrscookie

she is so gorgeous!!! what beautiful eyes and dark hair!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

